
SKI Combinator Calculus on an FPGA (2012) - alexcweiner
https://www.assembla.com/spaces/skiclub/wiki/Final_Report
======
sitkack
Emma Burrows did an excellent writeup of her SKI Combinator processor in 2009,
[http://cstein.kings.cam.ac.uk/~chris/part2/eb379.pdf](http://cstein.kings.cam.ac.uk/~chris/part2/eb379.pdf)

See also the Reduceron2
[https://www.cs.york.ac.uk/fp/darcs/reduceron2/_darcs/invento...](https://www.cs.york.ac.uk/fp/darcs/reduceron2/_darcs/inventory)
which was designed to run Haskell directly in hardware.

It would be interesting to fuse this work with RISCV,
[http://riscv.org/](http://riscv.org/)

------
jacquesm
I love these 'compile to hardware' projects. Pity they didn't manage to get
the speedup they hoped for from the parallel approach, curious how the next
version benchmarks against this one.

~~~
alexcweiner
This was my group's senior project. none of us are working on this anymore.

~~~
manyoso
What group was this? University project?

